# Betta Tank



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

I was thinking about setting up a small tank for a fighting fish

Originally I was looking at the Arcardia Arc, 35l jobby, coz I thought it looked neat, no thick bulky top on it so you could look in and down at the fighter etc

But I wasn't sure if its neat lack of ANY top might be a bit more of a problem than I thought.
Would it be an issue with security or excess condensation, or maybe allowing to much temp difference between the water and atmo (what with the Betta having a labrynth and all) ??

The sorta thing I was going for (in my head), NOT Biotope coz, shop bettas are probabley alot removed from wild type anyway, but a combination of false and real plants, dark substrate, maybe black and white, Nice fighting fish, 6 glow light tetra and some Albino Corys


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

One of the things to watch out for when not having a lid is that Bettas are notorious for jumping so you'd have to make sure the water level is low enough for him not to get out. Adults already have a well developed labyrinth organ so the outside temp shouldn't affect them.

35l wouldn't really be suitable for Cories as they need to be kept in groups and need substrate area rather than volume. They also prefer cooler water than Bettas and if you ever need to treat your Betta with aquarium salt you'd have to remove the Cories as it can kill them. Cories like alot of current, whereas Bettas prefer no current.

In that size tank you are really quite restricted with putting anything in with the Betta and he may well become quite aggresive towards the tetras. If you do go ahead and try then have a back up tank if things don't go to plan. Personally I would just have the Betta on his own or divide the tank into 2 and have 2 males :2thumb:


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

The plan with Corys didnt have to be in a 35L, I just thought that wpuld all look nice together etc 
It's not actually the size of the tank, it's the filled wieght that starts raising issues. a 30-40L I am happy to put on top of my super-duper-hard-as-nails viv... anything heavier and I gotta re-plan 



Sweetcorn said:


> One of the things to watch out for when not having a lid is that Bettas are notorious for jumping so you'd have to make sure the water level is low enough for him not to get out. Adults already have a well developed labyrinth organ so the outside temp shouldn't affect them.
> 
> 35l wouldn't really be suitable for Cories as they need to be kept in groups and need substrate area rather than volume. They also prefer cooler water than Bettas and if you ever need to treat your Betta with aquarium salt you'd have to remove the Cories as it can kill them. Cories like alot of current, whereas Bettas prefer no current.
> 
> In that size tank you are really quite restricted with putting anything in with the Betta and he may well become quite aggresive towards the tetras. If you do go ahead and try then have a back up tank if things don't go to plan. Personally I would just have the Betta on his own or divide the tank into 2 and have 2 males :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> One of the things to watch out for when not having a lid is that Bettas are notorious for jumping


Never heard that before. :hmm:

They're such a docile fish, I couldn't imagine them bothering...:lol:

This is my 16L Betta tank, if that's any help. It's actually called a Betta Lifestyle Tank. :lol2:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

You'd be surprised how high they can jump when they want to. We've had a few males jump the dividers and end up torn up by the resident Betta on the other side. We've now got wide strips of plastic across the tops of the dividers for extra security.

Btw.....I love your Betta tank, it looks great :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> Btw.....I love your Betta tank, it looks great


Thank you. :2thumb:

He sleeps in the little rock cave and comes out in the morning to say "hello"...:flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

They do love their little caves don't they.

This is one of mine, Strudel......he'd go to bed the same time every night and wouldn't even come out for food :lol2:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

mine has a plantpot that he loves to hide in  Thats a great looking tank and betta you have there Trillian.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

dan51 said:


> Thats a great looking tank and betta you have there Trillian.


Thank you, kind sir. :2thumb:


----------

